# integrating facebook in a website



## hacklinux (May 24, 2012)

can anyone help me with integrating facebook plugins into a website?
and is it necessary to have a domain to test the plugins?
i have tried but am not understanding.
thanks in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

Nope, it's not necessary to have domains and hosting to test these plugins.

You can install own LAMP Server if you are on Linux, or use XAMPP / WAMP in Windows. In that case use your local server by providing *localhost at your browser.

Well, which plugin you are looking for..??

They are extremely easy.

*For Like Plugin : *You just need to create a HTML Page and put the piece of code there...


```
<html>
    <head>
      <title>My Great Web page</title>
    </head>
    <body>
       <iframe src="*www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?href=YOUR_URL"
        scrolling="no" frameborder="0"
        style="border:none; width:450px; height:80px"></iframe>
    </body>
 </html>
```

Now you just need to replace the YOUR_URL with the Page URL you want people to like...

For Eg. in my case I did...


```
<html>
    <head>
      <title>My Great Web page</title>
    </head>
    <body>
       <iframe src="*www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?href=*www.facebook.com/LGP500"
        scrolling="no" frameborder="0"
        style="border:none; width:450px; height:80px"></iframe>
    </body>
 </html>
```

Anyway check out *developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/web/. The doc is extremely easy to get going, but you need basic HTML Knowledge to understand how to implement.


----------



## hacklinux (May 25, 2012)

ok thank u so much...and how about the login plugin?i have tried searching for video tutorials but in vain...and what is the difference if javascript sdk is used?


----------

